# Super Thirsty Hedgie!



## puckfaery32115 (Apr 27, 2009)

So the past few days, My one-year old Tiggy has be drinking like crazy!
She suckles at her water bottle a lot and really fast, like she can't get it fast enough.

Is this relatively normal?
Should I be concerned?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

You can try offering her a small bowl of water underneath the water bottle. Maybe she isn't getting enough out of it. How's her pee color? (super dark?)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, switch to a water bowl. Perhaps the bottle is not working properly and there are so many reasons why a bottle is not a ideal choice for a hedgehog. 

Is it especially hot there right now?


----------

